# Vintage Tissot Service



## altheowl (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi. I have owned a Tissot T12 Compressor(1971) for some time, I have worn it but very occasionally. It recently began stopping intermittently so decided to treat it to a service. Tissot sent out the service pack which I duly returned and all appeared good until I got an e-mail stating that due to the age of the watch they could no longer service it to their standards as the could not source parts(apparently tissot only guarantee parts availability for 10 years from the time they cease production of the model). I am pretty gutted this is a lovely watch which is in excellent condition for its age. I do know a watch maker who has serviced several of my older pieces but alas his eyes and hands no longer coordinate as they once did. Is there in the Uk (ideally around Sheffield) a reputable watch maker that can breath life into my old Tissot, thanks for reading and I would like to add how impressed I was with the Tissot/swatch customer service I recieved. Alex


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Google woodland technical services, not in sheffield so a post off job.

But if greg can't sort it I doubt anyone else could, he is seriously good.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Google Ryte Time in Leicester.


----------



## altheowl (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I will follow up when I get my watch back.


----------

